# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Misselijkheid en braken - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Misselijkheid* 
Overgeven en misselijkheid zijn klachten die veel voorkomen. Misselijkheid is meestal de voorbode van braken.

*Oorzaken*
Overgeven en misselijkheid worden vanuit de hersenen (het braakcentrum) gestuurd. De klachten duiden erop dat in een bepaald deel van de hersenen alarm is geslagen. Dit gebied in de hersenen staat onder andere onder invloed van het evenwichtsorgaan en het maagdarmkanaal. Misselijkheid is vaak niet ernstig, maar wel erg vervelend.
Overgeven of misselijkheid heeft niet altijd te maken met de inhoud van maag. Andere oorzaken kunnen zijn prikkeling van het evenwichtsorgaan (reisziekte), nervositeit, overmatig (vet) eten en drinken (alcohol), zwangerschap, migraine, griep, menstruatie, pijn en stress. Ook medicijnen kunnen misselijkheid en braken uitlokken. Een bekend voorbeeld is natuurlijk chemotherapie, maar ook ergotamine, anti-depressiva en digoxine veroorzaken vaak misselijkheid.
Gal braken heeft niets met de galblaas te maken.
Wanneer het braaksel 'gal-bruin' van kleur is, betekent dit dat de maag leeg was tijdens het braken, met als gevolg dat gal uit de twaalfvingerigedarm wordt uitgebraakt.

*Reisziekte*
Reisziekte is de misselijkheid en het draaierige gevoel dat ontstaat tijdens het reizen met bijvoorbeeld een auto, boot of vliegtuig. Het geeft een ellendig gevoel en veroorzaakt (hevige) aandrang om te braken. De klachten verdwijnen zodra de beweging van het vervoermiddel stopt. Wilt u meer informatie over dit onderwerp vraag dan bij uw Kring-apotheek naar de folder 'Reisziekte'.

*Zwangerschapsmisselijkheid*
Zwangerschapsmisselijkheid treedt voornamelijk op in de eerste drie tot vier maanden van de zwangerschap.
Veranderende hormoonspiegels worden vaak als oorzaak genoemd, alhoewel men hier niet helemaal zeker van is.
Zwangerschapsmisselijkheid wordt bij voorkeur zonder medicijnen behandeld. U kunt hierbij het beste regelmatig kleine maaltijden eten die veel koolhydraten bevatten. Pas bij veel vochtverlies en uitputting dient een arts geraadpleegd te worden.

*Voedselvergiftiging*
Een voedselvergiftiging wordt gekenmerkt door misselijkheid, braken, koorts en diarree.
Braken en diarree zijn natuurlijke mechanismen om stoffen kwijt te raken die het lichaam niet accepteert.
Zeker bij voedselvergiftiging is het belangrijk het lichaam zijn gang te laten gaan. In dit geval dienen er dus geen geneesmiddelen gebruikt te worden.

*Wanneer moet u een arts raadplegen*
Het is verstandig een arts te raadplegen in de volgende gevallen:
 als het braaksel bloed bevat
 als u gedurende meer dan twee dagen achter elkaar braakt
 bij veel en overmatig zwangerschapsbraken
 als baby's en kleine kinderen die braken, hoge koorts hebben en geen vocht binnenhouden
 als u zich ziek voelt
 als reisziekte gepaard gaat met oorsuizingen of doofheid
 als misselijkheid en braken gepaard gaan met hevige pijn, die langer dan een uur duurt
 als de symptomen van een voedselvergiftiging na 48 uur nog niet minder worden of samengaan met hevige pijn

*Hoe is misselijkheid te voorkomen*
Misselijkheid ten gevolge van maagdarmklachten kan in de meeste gevallen voorkomen worden door een aantal eenvoudige maatregelen:
 niet overmatig eten
 geen vette maaltijden gebruiken
 geen voedingsmiddelen gebruiken waarvan de uiterste houdbaarheidsdatum is verlopen
 geen voedsel nuttigen dat mogelijk bedorven is
 niet roken
 geen alcoholische dranken gebruiken
 geen koude dranken drinken

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen*
Als misselijkheid het gevolg is van verkeerd eten of overmatig drinken, is braken in feite de beste remedie.
Zo worden de schadelijke stoffen uit het lichaam verwijderd.

*Geneesmiddelen*
Misselijkheid heeft bijna altijd een oorzaak. Vooral bij langdurige misselijkheid is het belangrijk een arts te raadplegen om uit te zoeken wat de oorzaak kan zijn.
Ook een ziekte kan namelijk misselijkheid veroorzaken.
De omstandigheden waarbij klachten optreden zijn van invloed op de keuze van een geneesmiddel.
Bij kortdurende misselijkheid kunt u een middel gebruiken dat cyclizine of meclozine bevat. Domperidon bevattende preparaten werken bij misselijkheid die een oorzaak vanuit het maagdarmstelsel (zoals vaak het geval is bij migraine) heeft.
Geneesmiddelen die zowel lang- als kortwerkende stoffen bevatten, kunnen beter niet worden gebruikt.
Deze middelen werken niet beter dan een geneesmiddel met slechts één werkzame stof.
Meclozine en cyclizine kunnen ook tijdens de zwangerschap gebruikt worden. Overleg wel altijd eerst met uw arts of verloskundige voordat u een middel tegen misselijkheid gaat gebruiken.

_(Bron; kring-apotheek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Misselijk, wat doe je er tegen?*
Misselijkheid is een heel vervelend gevoel. Iedereen is wel eens misselijk, maar de oorzaak kan natuurlijk variëren. Ook lang niet altijd is de van misselijkheid oorzaak duidelijk. Hoewel misselijkheid meestal niet gevaarlijk is, kan er ook een wel een risicovolle oorzaak aan ten grondslag liggen. Misselijk, waar moet je op letten en wat kun je er tegen doen?
Misselijk zijn we allemaal wel eens. In het merendeel van de gevallen is misselijkheid ongevaarlijk en slechts een signaal van ons lichaam dat er iets niet helemaal in balans is. Soms is misselijkheid ook gewoon een gezonde reactie op een gezonde situatie, zoals bijvoorbeeld bij een vroege zwangerschap. Bekende oorzaken van misselijkheid zijn:
* Zwangerschap (eerste maanden van de zwangerschap)
* Overmatig eten
* Iets ruiken waarvan we misselijk worden
* Iets zien waarvan we misselijk worden
* Pijn
* Wagenziekte
* Hormonale verschillen
* Te veel roken, alcohol drinken, of door andere middelen
* Beweging van de maag
* Evenwichtsproblemen
* Narcose
* Bijwerkingen sommige medicijnen
* Bij antibiotica gebruik
* Emoties
* Lucht in maag en darmen
Daarnaast kan misselijkheid een verschijnsel zijn van allerlei verschillende ziektebeelden zoals:
* Migraine
* Darmaandoeningen
* Maagaandoeningen
* Middenooraandoeningen
* Leveraandoeningen
* Alvleesklierontsteking
* Voedselvergiftiging
* Galstenen
* Hartaandoeningen
Er zijn nog meer oorzaken voor misselijkheid maar dit zijn de meest voorkomende.

*Misselijkheid en risicovolle symptomen*
* Misselijkheid en heftige en/of aanhoudende pijn
* Misselijk en/of pijn bij braken
* Misselijk en/of bloed bij braken
* Misselijk en pijn op de borst
* Misselijk en pijn in armen of een arm
* Misselijk en vreemd gedrag
* Misselijkheid en wegraken
* Misselijk en rare spiertrekkingen
* Misselijk en benauwdheid
* Misselijk en pijn die niet overgaat
* Misselijkheid en koorts
* Misselijk en flauwvallen
Raadpleeg een arts. Raadpleeg ook bij twijfel een arts en wees alert bij baby's en kleine kinderen die blijven braken, misselijk blijven of andere verschijnselen hebben die u niet vertrouwd.

*Misselijkheid, verschijnselen*
Er kunnen zich bij misselijkheid verschillende klachten voordoen.
* Een algemeen gevoel van walging
* Slap gevoel in ledematen
* Bleekheid
* Trillerig
* Klam zweten en koud aanvoelen
* Transpireren
* Snelle hartslag
* Het gevoel te gaan flauwvallen
* Speekseltoename
* Zoutachtige of bittere smaak in de mond
* Kokhalzen en/of braken

*Misselijkheid bij behandeling van ziektes*
Bij een aantal ziektes geeft de behandeling aanleiding tot misselijkheid. Een van de mogelijke bijwerkingen van medicijnen of behandelingen kan ernstige misselijkheid zijn. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan chemotherapie, bepaalde antidepressiva en ergotamine. Er zijn ook veel medicijnen die misselijkheid kunnen veroorzaken, lees altijd de bijsluiter van medicijnen of overleg met uw arts.

*Misselijkheid en braken*
In de hersenen bevindt zich het braakcentrum. Als misselijkheid aanleiding geeft tot braken, wordt dit door het braakcentrum gestuurd. Het braakcentrum wordt beïnvloed door het evenwichtsorgaan en het maag-darmkanaal.

*Misselijkheid, wat kun je er tegen doen?*
Tegen gewone misselijkheid die geen ernstige oorzaak hebben, kunt u het volgende proberen:
* Soms helpt het om te boeren. Als er lucht in de maag zit, kan boeren de misselijkheid weer net zo snel laten verdwijnen als het op is komen zetten.
* Overgeven. Als misselijkheid aanleiding blijkt tot overgeven, kan braken enorm opluchten. Spoel na het braken de mond met water schoon. Drink daarna een paar slokjes lauw water op (behalve als er een reden is om niet te drinken). Dit lauw water drinken is om maagzuur uit de slokdarm te spoelen. De maag is namelijk wel beschermd tegen het bijtende maagzuur, maar de slokdarm niet. Het helpt ook tegen het branderige gevoel wat braken in de slokdarm na kan laten. Poets na het spoelen en water drinken uw tanden.
* Als misselijkheid en/of brandend maagzuur het gevolg is van verkeerde eetgewoontes, zoals te vet of te scherp eten, kan een Rennie tabletje verlichting geven. (te koop bij drogist en apotheker onder de naam Rennies)
* Gember staat er om bekend dat dit helpt tegen misselijkheid. Er zijn zelfs speciale capsules met gember verkrijgbaar om misselijkheid te bestrijden.

_(Bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)_

----------


## Deblaere

braken een sterk vermageren

----------


## Agnes574

Bij veel braken en sterk vermageren altijd zo snel mogelijk een arts raadplegen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Langer durend braken kan tot gevolg hebben dat het lichaam veel vocht en belangrijke stoffen kwijtraakt. Dit verlies wordt versterkt wanneer er tegelijkertijd diarree is. Dit is gevaarlijk, omdat je lichaam een bepaalde hoeveelheid vocht nodig heeft om goed te kunnen functioneren. Als de hoeveelheid vocht veel te laag is, noem je dit uitdroging. Je voelt je erg slap en kunt zelfs flauwvallen. Dit gebeurt eigenlijk alleen in extreme omstandigheden. Door veel te drinken kun je het tekort aan vocht gemakkelijk herstellen. Als je niets kunt drinken, omdat je erg misselijk bent, ga dan naar de huisarts. Hij kan je vaak een middel geven waardoor het vochtverlies snel en goed wordt hersteld.
_(Bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)_

Als je veel braakt en flauwvalt of veel afvalt/sterk vermagert altijd contact opnemen met een huisarts!

----------


## jojo4950

is er een verschil tussen braken na teveel alcohol gebruik of een voedselvergiftiging?
bijvoorbeeld na alcohol in een keer je maag ledigen en na een voedselvergiftiging na het het eten van rauwe kip meerdere keren braken?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jojo4950,

Ik denk dat dat per persoon verschillend is en afhangt van de hoeveelheid alcohol en de mate van voedselvergiftiging.
Sommige mensen braken in beide gevallen 1x en dan is het klaar en anderen braken in beide gevallen vaker dan 1x voordat het klaar is.

----------

